# Llandegla on my mind....



## I like Skol (8 Apr 2014)

I have been wanting to take my oldest son for a while as he is definitely ready now (age 11) problem is younger son wants to go too (age 8 but bl**dy keen).

Anyway, long story short, we're going tomorrow and are also taking a classmate of the older son. That's 3 young kids and 1 older big kid 

Should be great fun, the weather forecast is dry and bright. We just might have to be a bit patient on the climbs.

Oldest son has just stripped and greased his nasty RST Gamma forks. They keep getting sticky because one of the stanchions has been left full of water before we got them and the chrome has come off and needs regular TLC to keep them working. Good to see him getting involved for once, he must be dead keen for this ride


----------



## Colin B (8 Apr 2014)

Hope you all have a great time I fancy this place myself at some point


----------



## Crackle (8 Apr 2014)

Have a good day. I took our exchange student there a few weeks ago to do the Blue route and as we headed up the climb the rain turned to sleet blasted at us by an icy wind and I thought oh what a great idea of mine to kill the exchange student.

How wrong I was. The first thing he said when we finished, was how he was going to find somewhere to do mtn biking when he got home and how he thought the climb up in the snow was cool. I questioned if he meant cold but no, he meant cool 

They'll have a blast.

PS: The top of the blue is still diverted due to the winter storms, which is a shame as it's the best part but the rest is still good if you go that way.


----------



## Silver Fox (8 Apr 2014)

Have a good day and enjoy your ride. I'm going on Saturday with my two lads and their mates.

It's great fun this mtb riding isn't it.


----------



## potsy (8 Apr 2014)

I'm sure you'll be fine, the more mature members of the party will look after the over-grown kid


----------



## I like Skol (8 Apr 2014)

If you pulled your finger out and got your MTB sorted you could've joined us. We don't mind waiting at the top of the climbs for the fat slow kid


----------



## fossyant (8 Apr 2014)

Watch out for the big lanky kid ,skolly jnr !!!!


----------



## potsy (8 Apr 2014)

I like Skol said:


> If you pulled your finger out and got your MTB sorted you could've joined us. We don't mind waiting at the top of the climbs for the fat slow kid


----------



## I like Skol (9 Apr 2014)

Ride report time.

We had a great day and the 3 kids (2 of mine + mate) did brilliantly.






There was obviously some moaning on the climbs but nobody gave up or stropped. It was quite amusing when the kids disappeared around a corner at the top of the long first climb and then started shouting "Makka Pakka". This is now to be called Makka Pakka field....





Even my 8yr old tackled all the red and black runs that were open, including the yellow/black jump sections. It was funny watching him carefully scrabble over the big rock ledge at the entry to 'Parallel Universe'. It's like an entry test... You have to be this big to go on this ride! He loved it, whoops of joy all the way down and a smile that threatened to split his face in half.
He also rode this drop off without hesitation or checking it out first, just held back while I got the camera ready then nailed it in one go... (clic pic for vid)



Are you listening @dan_bo
We also filmed a couple of clips of some random old guy showing off in the skills park....  (clic pics for vid)


----------



## Cubist (10 Apr 2014)

Riding like a Don! Good lad!


----------



## dan_bo (10 Apr 2014)

I wouldnt mind but i've ridden that wooden section every other time i've been. Don't particularly like wooden sections. 

Lads are coming on well mind Skolly!


----------



## Crackle (10 Apr 2014)

I'm seriously impressed. That random old guy looked a bit loose though


----------



## Cubist (10 Apr 2014)

dan_bo said:


> I wouldnt mind but i've ridden that wooden section every other time i've been. Don't particularly like wooden sections.
> 
> Lads are coming on well mind Skolly!


I hate boardwalk too. That one looks particularly intimidating as you approach it, as the drop appears to be sheer. It's only once you're on the other side that you can see that as long as you scrub off speed it's rollable. 

The one a bit further down with the kicker in the middle is fun too.


----------



## Motozulu (11 Apr 2014)

We were there the day after. Great pics. It's a great trail and the conditions were perfect. You can't beat trail centres midweek - like your own giant private play park.


----------

